# Best brand of pee pads?



## awedwards (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All, Could everyone please tell me what brand of puppy pads you use. I've no experience with these products since all my previous dogs have been large breeds which equals larger bladders. Is one brand better for a Havanese than others and do they actually work? Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I use Simple Solution potty pads and they work great with my Hav. I've never tried another brand since Max responds to them so well. When he was a little puppy, I sprayed them with a potty training spray to enhance the smell a little. They are great for when I travel.

Max tends to use the edges of the potty pad and sometimes only hits it part way. For that reason, I bought a washable pad, sized bigger than the potty pad, and put it under it. I could use the washable pad only now and use the disposable pads when I travel.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

CHEAP!! They get soooo expensive. I've found that purchasing pads from a medical supply store is cheaper than getting them at a pet supply store. They don't feel as heavy but I've found they work just fine. 

Janan, I have the same problem with Cody. He sniffs the pad and pees - unfortunately not all of him is on the pad! :frusty: Similar to you, I've put a piece of cheap carpet under the pads. Someone on the forum (Lina maybe?) had the same problem so they built a small platform to put the pads on. Since the dog had to climb onto it they did a better job of actually hitting the pad!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I absolutely love the Simple Solution 100% Biodegradable Pee pads. I buy two packs of 46 pads from KV Vet for 52$ and the shipping and handling is free. They are more expensive than regular pee pads, but they are made from cellulose and other organic materials and they claim that the pads degrade faster than an orange peel. Even the packaging is made from biodegradable materials. They are very absorbent, and my boys never shredded them (as Nico did for other brands when he was a puppy). I really can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I use disposable pads when I am pee-pad training my litters. I too buy them from an online medical supply. Considering I am changing the pad up to 5-6 times a day, we use them up quickly-(when there are 6 puppies, that's alot of pee and poop!)
I get 200 for around $60 shipped- I get the 23x24 Durasorb and they fit perfectly in my pee-pad holder.
http://www.dhmedical.com/chweepa.html


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam's Club. "Members Mark" Underpads. 23" x 36" 120 to the box found in the pharmacy section with the incontinence products. $24.95 Much cheaper, thicker, and bigger made out of the very same stuff the pet ones are made from. If you use the plastic frames you can even find them in this size.


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I've just been using pee pads for the first time with this new puppy. I was wondering....how often do you change the pads? After they are used once? I have been picking up the poop and flushing it, and changing them after a few pees.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

whatever is on sale for me.

i keep 2 in the ex-pen as both dogs are in there during the day, and one in the corner of the living room as they seem to like that corner.

i use less in the summer when we go out more frequently but in winter it's so cold here that our 'walks' are very brief and sometimes they don't do all their business outside.

joe


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

polo said:


> I've just been using pee pads for the first time with this new puppy. I was wondering....how often do you change the pads? After they are used once? I have been picking up the poop and flushing it, and changing them after a few pees.


I do the same. I have found if there is too much pee on them the dogs won't use them.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

We have three boys and my husband and I decided to train the pups in the attached garage on the pee pee pads..great in the winter!! When the weather is good, they will do their business outside at play time. I purchased them on e-bay...fabulous price and quantities as large as 300 at a time...never run out. Shipping and handling was reasonable too. I do use them year round and change them frequently..if they are too wet they will not use it. They poo on the floor near the pad and I pick it up to flush in the toilet .... Trish


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm with Tom on this...what I save on the pee pads at Sams Club, more than makes up for the price of the yearly membership. 120 pads for 25$ 

Beverly


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I was at Sams Club last night and picked up a box off them-
I have a few left of my other kind, but I am anxious to try them out!
The babies are already using the pee pad most of the time, so frequent changes are already in force here!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, Tom and Beverly are right. It's hard to beat the ones from Sam's Club.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?cid=1001,2008&PID=13007
I get these...they are 100 pads for $26.49. They are large and work great...at least for us. We don't have a Sam's Club...does Costco have the same thing?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the best brand are the human ones at Walgreens or Walmart, they come in 3 different sizes and the bigger ones are probably better for puppies so they don't 'miss the mark' as easily,

Saves tons of money too.


----------

